# My diverter heldheld isnt working



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

thats nice. 3/4 inlet is on the outlet.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

What's wrong with it? The arrow is always suppose to point to the left. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

You show up at 9am start to demo the tub and surround this that and everything in between goes south so at 6pm your finally setting the new valve yes it says "up" or "shower" your just not in the mood to look at it. until you test it and your there till 9. Whomever could have had one of those days.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe the installing 'plumber' thought that the arrow is supposed to point North........:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You see why real plumbers don't use pex.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the hold-rite bars, I use those myself....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

oops....thats an easy repair.. 

just get out your pex cutters and cut it out and start over..

take a majic marker and put a larger arrow on the valve next time..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Who the hell would use Pex for that application? Yuck

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks good for pex....
With the 90'..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

why do some of the fittings have extra crimp rings? doin it nice because you are doin it twice?:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why do some of the fittings have extra crimp rings? doin it nice because you are doin it twice?:laughing:


Kind of looks like hangover day work. :laughing:


----------

